# Den Wetterbericht gehört, weiß Frau Kunze, dass es heute nicht regnen wird



## anahiseri

Auf der Website Lingolia steht dieses Beispiel für den Gebrauch des Partizip II :
 "Den Wetterbericht gehört, weiß  Frau Kunze, dass es heute nicht regnen wird."
Das kommt mir Spanisch vor. In doppeltem Sinne.
Ich bin neugierig auf eure Reaktionen.


----------



## Demiurg

Der Satz ist elliptisch; so etwas liest man doch öfter:

_Kaum gelandet, sitzt er schon in der Hotelbar._

Das Akkusativ-Objekt in deinem Beispiel ist allerdings etwas ungewöhnlich.


----------



## anahiseri

An "kaum gelandet" habe ich nichts auszusetzen, aber "den Wetterbericht. gehört" ist anders. Es liegt wohl daran, dass es "er ist gelandet" heisst, aber  "er hat (den W. ) gehört."  "landen" ist intransitiv.  "hören" transitiv.


----------



## elroy

anahiseri said:


> Das kommt mir Spanisch vor. In doppeltem Sinne.


 Mir auch.


----------



## Hutschi

Ohne "den" würde ich in folgendem Satz vorziehen : "Wetterbericht gehört, und sie weiß, dass es regnen wird."


----------



## Alemanita

Was haltet Ihr von:
Den Wetterbericht gehört habend, weiß Frau K., dass es regnen wird.

(Natürlich nur grammatikalisch betrachtet, nicht stilistisch.)


----------



## bearded

Alemanita said:


> nur grammatikalisch betrachtet


Ich halte es für grammatikalisch korrekt - aber völlig unidiomatisch.
Lingolia macht übrigens von einem im Deutschen sehr ungewöhnlichen - bis falschen - ''absoluten Partizip'' Gebrauch.
Mein Vorschlag: nach Anhören des Wetterberichts weiß Frau K...


----------



## Gernot Back

Demiurg said:


> _Kaum gelandet, sitzt er schon in der Hotelbar._
> 
> Das Akkusativ-Objekt in deinem Beispiel ist allerdings etwas ungewöhnlich.


In deinem Satz bezieht sich die Partizipialgruppe auf das Subjekt des Satzes, also „er“, der an der Hotelbar sitzt.
Im Originalsatz ist ein solcher Bezug wegen des Akkusativobjekts aber nicht möglich, da nicht Frau Kunze, sondern der Wetterbericht gehört wurde. Deshalb ist der Lingolia-Satz nicht nur stilistisch unschön, sondern schlicht ungrammatisch. Anders wäre es bei einem absoluten Akkusativ:


> Den Wetterbericht noch im Ohr(,) wusste Frau Kunze, dass es an diesem Tag nicht regnen würde.


----------



## anahiseri

Ich habe einen Artikel gefunden mit dem Titel "Absolute Konstruktionen mit Partizip in der "Ley de enjuiciamiento civil" und ihre übersetzung ins Deutsche." Herausgegeben von der Universidad Complutense. 13 Seiten. Unter den verschiedenen Möglichkeiten, die behandelt werden, findet sich natürlich nichts von der Sorte, die Lingolia al Beispiel (für Deutschlernende!) angibt.


----------



## berndf

Alemanita said:


> Was haltet Ihr von:
> Den Wetterbericht gehört habend, weiß Frau K., dass es regnen wird.
> 
> (Natürlich nur grammatikalisch betrachtet, nicht stilistisch.)


Ja, das war auch meine unmittelbare Reaktion, dass da _habend_ fehlt. Wie Gernot richtig sagte: So etwas wie _kaum gelandet_, ... funktioniert nur bei intransitiven Verben. Frau Kunze ist nicht _gehört_, _gehört_ ist der Wetterbericht.


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> Ja, das war auch meine unmittelbare Reaktion, dass da _habend_ fehlt.


Eine Möglichkeit, die Ellipse aufzulösen. Die einfachste, wahrscheinlich.

PS: Meine Antwort ist auch elliptisch, zum Vergleich mit dem Originaltext. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass der Originaltext (#1) tatsächlich weniger idiomatisch ist.

Ellipsen sind aber häufig.


----------



## berndf

Ich glaube nicht, dass es hier um Ellipsen geht, sondern nur darum, ob das Partizip aktiv oder passiv zu verstehen ist. Bei passiver Bedeutung muss das aktive Partizip von _haben_ dazu treten.


----------



## Hutschi

anahiseri said:


> "Den Wetterbericht gehört, weiß Frau Kunze, dass es heute nicht regnen wird."


Hallo, Bernd, die Ellipse ist also hier möglich, weil das Partizip aktiv ist. (Sie hat den Wetterbericht gehört = den Wetterbericht gehört (habend). vs. der Wetterbericht wurde von ihr gehört.)
 Das Partizip wäre optional, wenn ich Dich richtig verstehe.

Edit: Wie würde der Satz im Passiv aussehen? "Der Wetterbericht (wurde) gehört ..."? Ich denke, das wäre nicht idiomatisch.

PS: Die Ellipse hat Demiurg in #2 betrachtet.


----------



## berndf

Ja, habe ich gesehen. Ich glaube nicht, dass man es als Ellipse interpretieren muss oder sollte. Solche Partizpphrasen halte ich für eine normale Adverbiale im Vorfeld.


----------



## Kajjo

anahiseri said:


> Den Wetterbericht gehört, weiß Frau Kunze, dass es heute nicht regnen wird."


Ich empfinde den Satz als krass nicht-idiomatisch (wer würde das jemals sagen?) und auch als grammatisch falsch. 



berndf said:


> Frau Kunze ist nicht _gehört_, _gehört_ ist der Wetterbericht.


Genau! Das ist der Fehler in diesem Beispielsatz.


----------



## Hutschi

Aber: Frau Kunze hat gehört. Gehört hat nicht der Wetterbericht.

Ich weiß aber jetzt, wo Passiv herkommt. Aus einer anderen "Expansion" der Ellipse. Das ist dann grammatisch wirklich falsch.
Danke, Kajjo. "Ist" hatte ich nicht im Blick, weil es völlig unidiomatisch im gegebenen Fall ist.

PS: Bernd #10 hatte ich nicht in Zusammenhang gebracht und übersehen.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Aus einer anderen "Expansion" der Ellipse


Welche Ellipse? Lingolia liefert dies als Beispiel einer Partizipialkonstruktion und behauptet quasi implizit, dass es vollständig und korrekt ist. 

Du interpretierst es bloß als Ellipse, weil es eben für sich genommen grammatisch falsch ist und du es irgendwie "korrigieren/rechtfertigen" willst. Darum darf es aber bei einem Beispielsatz auf einer Website zum Deutschlernen wie Lingolia nicht gehen, schon gar nicht, wenn der Kontext behauptet, dass es eine korrekte Partizipialkonstruktion ist.

Die Frage muss sein, ob der gegebene deutsche Satz auf einer Plattform zum Deutschlernen korrekt und idiomatisch ist. Meines Erachtens ist er beides nicht.


----------



## bearded

bearded said:


> Mein Vorschlag: nach Anhören des Wetterberichts weiß Frau K...


Was haltet Ihr von meinem alternativen Vorschlag? Ich denke, der Lingolia-Grammatikfehler sei dadurch beseitigt.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Welche Ellipse? Lingolia liefert dies als Beispiel einer Partizipialkonstruktion und behauptet quasi implizit, dass es vollständig und korrekt ist.
> 
> Du interpretierst es bloß als Ellipse, weil es eben für sich genommen grammatisch falsch ist und du es irgendwie "korrigieren/rechtfertigen" willst. Darum darf es aber bei einem Beispielsatz auf einer Website zum Deutschlernen wie Lingolia nicht gehen, schon gar nicht, wenn der Kontext behauptet, dass es eine korrekte Partizipialkonstruktion ist.
> 
> Die Frage muss sein, ob der gegebene deutsche Satz auf einer Plattform zum Deutschlernen korrekt und idiomatisch ist. Meines Erachtens ist er beides nicht.


Ich beharre nicht auf "Ellipse". Den Begriff habe ich hier von Demiurg übernommen und ich habe es so empfunden.

Mit "ist" würde funktionieren:
"Der Wetterbericht gehört: jetzt weiß sie, dass es nicht regnen wird."


Bei "Den " funktioniert sinnvoll nur "Nachdem sie den Wetterbericht gehört hat" oder "Kaum, dass sie den Wetterbericht gehört hat ..."
Mit "ist" wird es natürlich falsch. (  Den Wetterbericht ist gehört ...")

Ich habe die Frage nach dem Satz nicht gestellt, sondern nur versucht, zu erklären, was er bedeutet.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> "Der Wetterbericht gehört: jetzt weiß sie, dass es nicht regnen wird."


"Der Wetterbericht gehört." ist kein korrekter deutscher Satz.

Wieso funktioniert das für dich?


----------



## Hutschi

Es funktioniert im Nominativ für mich als Ellipse für "ist", hier ist es Passiv. Aber es funktioniert im Nominativ nicht mit "hat".

Ähnlich zu:
Das Essen gekocht und eingepackt: Es kann losgehen.

PS: Zum Stil: Es ist nicht gewöhnliche Alltagssprache, sondern gekürzte, etwas flapsige Alltagssprache.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Ich beharre nicht auf "Ellipse". Den Begriff habe ich hier von Demiurg übernommen und ich habe es so empfunden.


Demiurg hat, indem von einer Ellipse sprach offenbar versucht, den verunglückten Satz dadurch zu erklären, indem er ihn als Verkürzung von so etwas wie
_[Nachdem sie den] Wetterbericht gehört [hat], weiß Frau Kunze, dass es heute nicht regnen wird_.

Das erscheint mir aber nicht plausibel. Es erscheint mir ganz offenbar, dass hier die Funktionsweise adverbialer Partizipkonstruktionen missverstanden wurde. Mit dem Partizip II funktioniert das nur bei intransitiven Verben mit sein als Perfekthilfsverb, so wie _Kaum gelandet, sitzt er schon in der Hotelbar._

Im Englischen funktioniert das in unserem Beispiel übrigens auch nur mit dem Partizip I: _*Having *listened to the weather forecast, Frau Kunze knows that it will rain today._


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> Demiurg hat, indem von einer Ellipse sprach offenbar versucht, den verunglückten Satz dadurch zu erklären, indem er ihn als Verkürzung von so etwas wie
> _[Nachdem sie den] Wetterbericht gehört [hat], weiß Frau Kunze, dass es heute nicht regnen wird_.


Genau. So sehe ich es auch. Deshalb bin ich auch auf keine Form mit "ist" gekommen.


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> Mein Vorschlag: nach Anhören des Wetterberichts weiß Frau K...



Das ist korrekt, hat aber nichts mehr mit einer Partizipialgruppe  zu tun.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Mit dem Partizip II funktioniert das nur bei intransitiven Verben mit sein als Perfekthilfsverb, so wie _Kaum gelandet, sitzt er schon in der Hotelbar._




Lingolia verwendet hier höchstwahrscheinlich einfach einen falschen Satz als Beispiel. Das muss man doch klar sagen, anstatt Fehler als Ellipsen schönzureden.

Wäre der Satz im Abschnitt Ellipsen aufgetaucht, könnte man darüber noch diskutieren, aber auch das würde den Satz nicht viel richtiger machen. Aber der Satz taucht eben im Abschnitt Partizipien auf und da ist der Satz einfach irreführend für Lernende und de facto grammatisch falsch.


----------

